# The Covenant of Works - Life and Death



## C. Matthew McMahon (Apr 9, 2006)

A summary sermon on the covenant Adam was placed in to "serve" and "keep", the penal sanction, rewards, promises, and the law as the character of God.

The tree of the knowledge of good and evil stood as a symbolic law (a sacrament) for Adam, reminding him of what God has said. How does such a thing apply to us today?

April 9, 2006
The Covenant of Works, Genesis 2:15-17, 
by Dr. C. Matthew McMahon
http://www.christcovenantrpc.org/AudioSermons.htm

[Edited on 4-9-2006 by C. Matthew McMahon]


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Apr 9, 2006)

Matt,
I haven't listened to every sermon that you've posted. But this one, and the others I have listened to, have been extremely edifying. Thank you.


----------



## VanVos (Apr 9, 2006)

I concur, It was blessings to hear you preach the word today with so much depth and clarity. Keep up the good work.

Jonathan


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Apr 9, 2006)

Thanks brothers. I very much appreciate your encouragement. If God wills, I pray he uses these things to His glory.

[Edited on 4-10-2006 by C. Matthew McMahon]


----------

